
Techonomy 2010: Reinventing the Economy (Brian Arthur) - dredmorbius
https://youtu.be/VIqs7BxCnHo
======
dredmorbius
Submission statement: if you're looking to understand the economy, economics,
technology, and their interrelation, I don't think you can do better than
Brian Arthur. He's one of a number of researchers associated with the [Santa
Fe Institute]([http://www.santafe.edu](http://www.santafe.edu)), itself a
highly unusual research organisation (see the [Wikipedia article for some
background]([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Fe_Institute)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Fe_Institute\))).

Arthur here describes how technology interacts with the economy, including
both dynamics and limitations.

Part 2 of the presentation:
[https://youtu.be/7ctR7tKBCLg](https://youtu.be/7ctR7tKBCLg)

